# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  A natural high, or a dangerous trend? - Brisbane Times

## Dream Guide Team

Brisbane Times*A natural high, or a dangerous trend?**Brisbane Times*Formerly the main ingredient in beer, Mugwort is these days smoked at night to induce colourful and *lucid dreaming*. Catnip is a mint herb often smoked for *...***

----------


## aktw4

> I don't think they're a good thing, because we are endeavouring to reduce the drug issue and they're promoting something which still instills that thinking that there are substances out there that we can have fun on



"Someone is taking a substance and having fun at the same time! Stop them!"

----------


## zebrah

Man these days anything out of the ordinary is always made to look bad. Does anyone else recall binaural beats and the headlines of them being "digital drugs". It's such BS.

----------

